# Hartford stock car help



## daveeach (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone built the Hartford Stock Car kit?  If so, do you have the instructions for the Jig kit?  Hartford no long has a copy and one was not provided with my kit.  I could sure use some help or if you have a photo of the completed jig that would be a big help.  Thanks for the help.  Dave


----------



## bruja (Jan 7, 2008)

I purchased the kit several years ago but haven't started it.  I looked through the instructions and found no mention of a jig kit.  Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought the jig kit for the D&RG caboose, and the closest thing to instructions were one picture of the completed jig, and one more showing the frame of the caboose mounted on the jig. 

How many pieces are there? Maybe it's similar to the caboose.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

There's one on ebay today 
Dave


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I built both the current and no longer available 1997 vintage 1:24 scale versions and neither had a jig. Both cars came out fine. Most old cattle cars were not plumb after a few runs anyway, so I don't see the need for precision. Attached is a picture of my 1:24 scale Hartford stock car.


----------

